# Busy cursor flashes intermittently



## VictorZ (Apr 20, 2009)

I've noticed lately that the "busy" cursor starts flashing intermittently for no apparent reason. i.e. The main cursor remains visible, but the "busy" circle flashes quickly on and off.

No foreground programs are running, and as far as I can tell, nothing in the background and/or services seems to be using much in the way of resources. I don't see anything unusual in the task manager or performance monitors.

The weird bit is that this "problem" seems to occur after the computer has been running for awhile ... that is to say, if I restart, the problem is not apparent. But if the computer is left on, even if it is just sitting idle, I'll notice it. I only put problem in quotes because although it is a annoyance, visually, I can't say I notice anything in terms of the way the system runs when this is going on.

Any help on what I might look for ... any folks having had similar problems, etc., your help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Victor






Running Vista Ultimate 64bit w/8Gb RAM, 3GHz Quad Core Intel. More system details if needed.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can I has a list of your running processes?

Welcome to TSF, VictorZ!


----------



## VictorZ (Apr 20, 2009)

Undocked Windy said:


> Can I has a list of your running processes?
> 
> Welcome to TSF, VictorZ!


Windy,

Thanks for your reply.

Below find a verbose dump from tasklist ... apologies insofar as it comes out as a mash. :-/

Also, you might want to look at this message thread ... http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...lication-svchost-exe_sysmain.html#post2111431

I posted a query re. svchost failures ... I have a suspicion that the two are related, or rather, that THIS problem appears when THAT problem occurs. I haven't pinned it down yet, but does that make sense?/good guess? I've got a event trigger on the other problem and hope to catch when the cursor transitions from normal to that intermittent and brief flashing business.

Anyway ... as requested, a process list

Thanks in advance for your assistance.
Victor


------------------------------------------



Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title 
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 24 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 8:18:40 N/A 
System 4 Services 0 9,616 K Unknown N/A 0:00:50 N/A 
smss.exe 744 Services 0 1,084 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 840 Services 0 7,324 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
wininit.exe 892 Services 0 5,288 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 912 Console 1 12,532 K Not Responding NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:03 N/A 
services.exe 948 Services 0 7,748 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
lsass.exe 960 Services 0 3,232 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
lsm.exe 968 Services 0 5,764 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 656 Services 0 8,552 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
nvvsvc.exe 816 Services 0 4,444 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 844 Services 0 9,580 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1044 Services 0 37,068 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:07 N/A 
svchost.exe 1080 Services 0 22,488 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:02 N/A 
svchost.exe 1112 Services 0 211,428 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:01:26 N/A 
svchost.exe 1132 Services 0 89,244 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:05 N/A 
winlogon.exe 1192 Console 1 8,572 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
audiodg.exe 1252 Services 0 16,652 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1284 Services 0 8,128 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
SLsvc.exe 1324 Services 0 12,936 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 1368 Services 0 16,560 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1508 Services 0 30,664 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
spoolsv.exe 1716 Services 0 16,300 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A  
svchost.exe 1740 Services 0 25,144 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
rundll32.exe 2008 Console 1 8,004 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 NvSvc 
wisptis.exe 1152 Console 1 8,044 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
TabTip.exe 1312 Console 1 1,464 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
wisptis.exe 2304 Console 1 11,588 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:01 N/A 
TabTip.exe 2312 Console 1 19,224 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:01 N/A 
TabTip32.exe 2368 Console 1 3,376 K Unknown Nipper\Duke 0:00:00 N/A 
taskeng.exe 2460 Console 1 14,532 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:02 MCI command handling window 
schedul2.exe 2828 Services 0 5,440 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
AEADISRV.EXE 2844 Services 0 3,592 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2896 Services 0 4,656 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
ekrn.exe 2916 Services 0 50,904 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:21 N/A 
PDAgent.exe 3060 Services 0 10,212 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2632 Services 0 7,064 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
stunnel.exe 2612 Services 0 7,776 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
Wacom_Tablet.exe 2716 Services 0 5,316 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
vmnat.exe 1516 Services 0 4,608 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
SearchIndexer.exe  2232 Services 0 29,232 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
vmware-authd.exe 2684 Services 0 9,656 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:11 N/A 
Wacom_TabletUser.exe 2868 Console 1 4,712 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:00 N/A 
Wacom_Tablet.exe 3104 Console 1 16,596 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
PDAgentS1.exe 3304 Console 1 5,276 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:00 N/A 
dwm.exe 3504 Console 1 75,012 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:01:05 DWM Notification Window 
explorer.exe 3536 Console 1 70,712 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:30 N/A 
MSASCui.exe 3716 Console 1 14,220 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:02 N/A 
schedhlp.exe 3724 Console 1 5,120 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:00 Acronis Scheduler2 Helper 
rundll32.exe 3752 Console 1 6,120 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:00 MediaCenter 
egui.exe 3764 Console 1 13,328 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:04 ESET NOD32 Antivirus 
sidebar.exe 3776 Console 1 46,536 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:47 N/A 
BTTray.exe 3848 Console 1 13,580 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:02 N/A 
TrueImageMonitor.exe 3900 Console 1 10,004 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:02 AcronisÿTrueÿImage 
ePrompter.exe 3912 Console 1 23,200 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:01:49 ePrompter 
TimounterMonitor.exe 3924 Console 1 9,196 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:03 N/A 
BTStackServer.exe 4040 Console 1 15,460 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:00 N/A 
smax4pnp.exe 4048 Console 1 7,872 K Running Nipper\Duke  0:00:02 SMax4PNP 
SoundTray.exe 4080 Console 1 7,972 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:02 MMDEVAPI Device Window 
vmware-tray.exe 4092 Console 1 5,280 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:01 vmware-tray Main UI Window 
BluetoothHeadsetProxy.exe 3448 Console 1 4,376 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:00 BTW Skype Proxy 
wmpnscfg.exe 3784 Console 1 7,132 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:01 Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service 
taskeng.exe 3408 Services 0 7,876 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
InputPersonalization.exe 4620 Console 1 11,048 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:01 CInkStoreShared Message Window 
firefox.exe 4816 Console 1 68,820 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:02 Busy cursor flashes intermittently - Tech Support Forum - Mozilla Firefo
notepad.exe 3936 Console 1 12,900 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:00 service_list.bat - Notepad 
cmd.exe 3464 Console 1 2,656 K Running Nipper\Duke 0:00:00 Administrator: C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe - tasklist /v 
tasklist.exe 3952 Console 1 7,124 K Unknown Nipper\Duke 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 3020 Services 0 7,932 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't get it, how's your mouse flashing.. affect anything?


----------



## VictorZ (Apr 20, 2009)

Undocked Windy said:


> I don't get it, how's your mouse flashing.. affect anything?


Well, it doesn't in an obvious way. You're quite right in asking. However, after the system is initially booted and for some time thereafter, it doesn't flash "busy", it's just a regular cursor, just squatting there all pointy and quiet. Periodically, after some period of time, the blinking starts up ... and it doesn't stop ... not until the system is rebooted again. No offense intended ... but does YOUR cursor flash the "busy" circle all the time? ... when there's no unusual CPU usage and nothing (except background services) running?

If it doesn't affect anything, then it's simply an annoyance I should ignore, or perhaps it's a reminder to reboot at least once a day.  

Frankly, I now think it's also a symptom of something else. Perhaps related to this other post I submitted a bit later in the day in response to more net searches for posts related to this issue ... http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...lication-svchost-exe_sysmain.html#post2111431

Superfetch appears to be coughing up hairballs and taking a slew of services down with it. Doesn't result in a BSOD, but I'm hoping to link it to The Appearance Of The "Blinking Busy Cursor" ... hmm, sounds like the title of a really bad movie. 

Thanks very much for your help...
Victor


----------

